# Audi e-tron Spyder.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Audi’s e-tron project is like Daimler’s E-Cell. 
They started out with a sportscar prototype and are now expanding it. 
Now as it turns out there’s a Spyder e-tron as well which will debut at the upcoming Paris Motor Show. 
The car is an evolution of the e-tron system. 










The e-tron Spyder is actually very clever and equally boring to explain! 
Apparently here’s how it works: the front wheels of the car are driven by the electric motors which provide a range of 50 km on a single charge. 










But the car also has a 3.0 liter V6 TDI which drives the back wheels. 
So it’s actually four-wheel-drive when all motors are working and delivering full power. 










The body of the car will be a blend of carbon fiber and aluminum while the suspension, steering and brakes come from the regular Audi R8.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmQNw0pDaCs


----------

